# PRTA Bonham, TX



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

11 Dogs back to 3rd series in Qual. 1,2,4,6,8,9,13,14,16,19,23. 

Open still doing 1st series.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Are they running the Qual water blind this afternoon? Thanks.


----------



## Dave Mirek (Jan 23, 2007)

Any updates from the open?


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Unofficial Qual placements:
1st Buddy H/Erhardt
2nd Hammer H/Erhardt
3rd Babe H/Farmer
4th Chinook H/Erhardt
RJ Calli H/Johnson
Jam King H/Farmer
Jam Lady H/Farmer
Jam Vee H/Erhardt

Congrats to all that placed and finished. Open starting Water blind Sat morning. 20 something back.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

*UNOFFICIAL*

Open to the WB 23 Starts

1,3,5,6,8,10,23,24,25,27,28,31,34,36,41,42,43,45


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Am to LB:

1-2-4-5-6-6-7-8-9-13-16-17-18-20-21-22-23-24-25-26-31-32-33-34

23 dogs. 37 was a scratch.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Open 4th:

8-24-27-28-31-34-36-42-45


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur to the 3rd:

5-18-20-21-22-23-25-26-31-32-34

11 dogs


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Rob Erhardt wins the Open, Joe Piland 2nd, rob Erhardt 3rd. I think he won it with Carson, but not 100%.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations to Rob on the win and a BIG congratulations 
to Joe, Lula Belle, and Pam on the 2nd. 
This qualifies Lula Belle for the National Amateur!!!


----------



## RonDoc (Apr 29, 2011)

great job Rob
strong showing


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Mike W. said:


> Rob Erhardt wins the Open, Joe Piland 2nd, rob Erhardt 3rd. I think he won it with Carson, but not 100%.


 It was Carson, who is now qualified for the National with two wins. Go Rob! And Carson!


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

Rob sent me a text after I asked him how he did. He told me he got 1st and 4th in the open


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur will be a water triple with a blind.

Derby to 2nd, all back but 3-9-14-18.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

born2retrieve said:


> Rob sent me a text after I asked him how he did. He told me he got 1st and 4th in the open


Rob told me who got 4th, and between my hearing aids and the news about Carson I missed it. Apologies to the 4th place winner.


----------



## born2retrieve (Nov 18, 2007)

Rob got 1st and a 4th is what he told me. He didn't say with what dogs


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Wow, Congratulations Chuck! It is great to see Carson doing so well. Will you be coming up to Ronan this summer?


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Thanks, Janet

I'm planning on coming up for late may and early June. I hope to see you there!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Derby to 4th:

1-2-4-5-6-8-11-15-16-20

10 dogs.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

dr_dog_guy said:


> It was Carson, who is now qualified for the National with two wins. Go Rob! And Carson!


.........................


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Hey, Judy

What did I do to deserve a dog like Carson?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Amateur

1- Holland/Aycock
2- Blue/Gierman
3- Shire/Gierman's daughter (sorry forgot name)
4- Manny/Bickley
RJ-34
Jam- 18-21-25

Only 3 dogs clean.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Derby

1- Yo/Gierman
2- Doc/Mackey
3- Katniss/Whorton
4- Angus/Bochart
RJ-11
Jams- 2,4,5,8,20


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Dr. Ed and Holland!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Chuck, on Carson's Open win!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Mike W. said:


> Amateur
> 
> *1- Holland/Aycock*
> 2- Blue/Gierman
> ...



Congrats Dr A......does that qualify you for the National Amateur ?


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Yes it does. 2 wins in his last 2 FTs. 

Congrats Dr. Ed!!!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

dr_dog_guy said:


> Hey, Judy
> 
> What did I do to deserve a dog like Carson?


Something very good, that's for sure!!! Enjoy the success....and enjoy the road all the way to the Nat'l..


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Ed and The Gierman Girls! Also Robbie.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Will do, Judy!

Thanks, Jean

Congratulations, Ed!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Big shoutout to Rob Erhardt on a big weekend, and thanks to him and several of his clients (particularly Vicki McLean) for busting their tails so the rest of us could have fun.

Thanks gang.


----------



## Wayne Nissen (Dec 31, 2009)

Enjoyed judging the Am with Aaron Homburg this weekend. Especially enjoyed the help of Rob's bird guys and John Pampy. Sunday the weather was a bit blustery and cold, but went well. The contestants had fun from my observation, attempting to master difficult setups.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Wayne Nissen said:


> Enjoyed judging the Am with Aaron Homburg this weekend. Especially enjoyed the help of Rob's bird guys and John Pampy. Sunday the weather was a bit blustery and cold, but went well. The contestants had fun from my observation, attempting to master difficult setups.


Back at ya Wayne!! It was a ton of fun! Kudos to Rob, and John and Barb Pampy for all of their hard work! Great folks, great dogs made sitting in the chair when the wind was blowing and cold very worthwhile!! Great to see Mark Edwards walking around at the trial as well!! Also, for you RTF historians there was a White Knight appearance!!

Thanks,

aaron


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> The contestants had fun from my observation, attempting to master difficult setups.


The applause is deafening.


----------

